# Order of Application



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey ladies!  Like most of us, I am trying to perfect my makeup application skills.  I wanted to know if there was a particular order that you apply your makeup.  Do you add the brow highlighter first, the lid color first or the crease color first?

Share ladies!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 27, 2008)

I kind of vary in eyeshadow application order. Normally I do my lid color, then my crease ad outercorner, then my highlight and innercorner hilight. And some where in between I do my lower lashline...

but it depends on the look I'm going for. It's all about preference. Thre's no right or wrong way. It's art!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 27, 2008)

1. Moisturizer
2. Concealer
3. Paint Pot or Paint (Some people use UDPP)
4. Prime Eye ( I use Soft Brown or Saddle) above crease 
5. Lid Color 
6. Crease Color (There are times when I do this before the lid color)
7. Define outer crease <
8. Highlight inner crease if I choose >
9. Go back over lid, crease if needed
10. Highlight brow blending well- I like a natural looking brow highlight.
11. Line Eyes 
12. Curl lashes
13. Eyelash primer
14. Mascara
15. Clean up any fall out or mess- Then I do foundation, powder, blush, lips

I can't believe I forgot about shading in my brows. I do this with my favorite NYX pencil when I finish my eyes.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks gurls!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





More feedback pweeze!!!


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have to say I do my lid color first but I do alt least 2 colors on the lid. I go from inside to outside then the crease then the outer v to contour then the highlight to blend out the harsh edges.


----------



## pat (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey! So here is my daily routine. 

1. Moisturizer
2. Eye shadow primer (UDPP)
3. Inner, middle, outer, crease, brow bone
4. Upper eye liner, curl lashes, mascara, eye brows, and eye brow gel
5. Clean fall out with MAC wipes
6. Concealer
7. Foundation
8. Loose powder foundation
9. Blush/bronzer/Sculpt & Shape (which ever goes with the mu that day)
10. Fix +

Steps 11, 12, 13 are done at the school parking lot. lol I never have time to put my full look together at home or I would be late!

11. Liner in water line
12. Lip liner, chap stick (if I bring it), lip stick, and gloss
13. Using a retractable brush I use MAC Select Sheer Pressed over T zone and under eye just incase there is a finger print mark/discoloration from eye liner application.

Best advice I can give you? 
*Always use a brush!* Retractable ones are great for "on the go makeup"! Even when your touching up at school/work/where ever. Why?

1. Less bacteria = less prone to break outs 2. Doesn't look cakey

Hope this helps!


----------



## damsel (Mar 27, 2008)

moisturizer 
lip conditioner 
face primer 
apply paint to eyelids 
crease color 
lid color(s) 
additional crease color if needed 
highlight 
bridge color btw highlight & crease or blend the two together 
eyeliner 
mascara 
check for fallout, remove if necessary 
foundation 
powder 
blush 
eyebrows 
lipstick 
lipgloss


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2008)

this might help

http://specktra.net/f256/how-apply-eyeshadow-36469/


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2008)

This is my routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Serums
- Eye Cream/depuffer
- Moisturize
- Primer + Mac Matte
- Concealer
- Foundation + setting powder 
- Shadow insurance (primer)
- Paint pot
- Inner corner, Middle lid, Crease colour/s, Outer lid, Brow highlight. Sometimes I go back and add a little dash of sparkle right to the centre of my  lids or just pack a little more colour on. And sometimes I do the crease before anything else but it depends on the colours I'm using and if it's a pigment or not. 
- Pencil liner then fluidline
- Mascara
- Brows
- Tidy up any mistakes/fallout
- Blush
- Blot powder in T-zone
- Lip liner/stick, gloss

Done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol I never realized how many steps there were!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you ladies. 

I was just asking because from looking at FOTD's and tutorials (whethere they're video or pictures), it seems like some people were putting eyecolor on the lids and then crease and then highlight. Then there were some that were starting off with the hightlight color and then the lid and then the crease. Then I saw some that put the crease color first. And then I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thanks for your input.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:  Oh damn, I just checked the link Nunu posted.  Its already been asked.  Sorry.


----------

